

Of interest? Vim, Emacs Google trend - markcrooknz
http://www.google.com/trends?q=vim%2C+emacs&ctab=0&geo=all&date=all&sort=0

======
burke
I've heard of a lot of people switching from emacs to vim these past couple
years, and very little the other way around. I made the switch last month, and
I'm pretty happy with it.

